# Speciality coffee recommendations South West



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi all

Off to the south west in a few weeks going to Bath, Newquay, Padstow, Falmouth and Lands End!

Other than Colonna and Smalls in Bath (which i'm really looking forward to) which other coffee shops should I not miss out on whilst in the area and needing my daily fix?

regards


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@The Systemic Kid


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Try both Colonna's shops in Bath. There's Repack Espresso on Bath's outskirts - check opening times - closes early afternoon.

Falmouth: Espressini and Good Vibes

Porthleven: Origin's Brew House - go out of your way to drop by this gem

St Ives: Mount Zion: Just off the harbour - slow coffee produced with flair by Mike

Lands End: Not exactly a Mecca for good coffee. That said, if you drive inland a couple of miles to Trevasken, you'll find the Apple Store. Great food with passable coffee. Check opening times.

Padstein: Name says it all - move on


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Padstein: Name says it all - move on


 LOL!!!

Thanks for recommendations Systemic Kid!

Anymore anyone?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Have a look at the Hub in St Ives - trendy burger bar with some expensive espresso kit but it's more about image than good coffee and depends who's on shift as to whether the coffee is half decent. Don't know anywhere in Newquay - avoid the place like the plague. Too many yahs holidaying for the first time away from parental oversight.

If you are near Wadebridge - Relish was recommended to me by forum member.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Forgot to add 108 in Truro.


----------



## johnbudding (Dec 2, 2014)

I too am going to Land's End (St Just) next week. I've had a look and basically arrived at all recommendations here, along with Liberty Coffee in Launceston, which is just off the A30.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Stayed near St Just couple of weeks ago. Coastal walking from Land's End up to St Ives as good as it gets. Shame Penzance doesn't have any really decent coffee. Origin pulled out of the Arts Centre there not long ago so it's a bit of a desert.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Not coffee related, but can recommend the gooseberry yoghurt ice cream sold at Cape Cornwall NT car park. Great reviver after a long walk


----------



## Taff (May 5, 2015)

Full court press in Bristol also not to be missed!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

amalgam786 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Off to the south west in a few weeks going to Bath, Newquay, Padstow, Falmouth and Lands End!
> 
> ...


Have a look at this thread, too, and try pming @samjfranklin for the inside track on Falmouth and surrounding area:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23363-St-Ives-Coffee-Shops&highlight=ives

Brian of Brian's Coffee Spot also recently featured the SW.

You are in for a real treat but whatever you do - make Mt Zion a priority - I'd travel miles to go there (in fact, I did).


----------



## samjfranklin (Jan 1, 2015)

Happy to help with Falmouth and Truro:

- 108

- Espressini

- Espressini Dulce

- Good Vibes

End list!

Give me a shout if you're coming to Espressini and/or Dulce and I might be working.


----------



## salty dog (Jun 6, 2015)

I'll drink to that - a visit there opened my eyes!


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

samjfranklin said:


> Happy to help with Falmouth and Truro:
> 
> - 108
> 
> ...


we'll be definitely coming as only staying at the best western not so far away!


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Big +1 for Brewhouse at Porthleven and Liberty in Launceston..... astonishing places run with passion, consumate knowledge and infectious enthusiasm.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

Can vouch for Espressini in Falmouth also - great space and tasty coffee. Spent many an afternoon essay writing there.


----------



## andrewp (Dec 10, 2014)

+1 for Liberty in Launceston. Just enjoying a lovely cold brew on a very hot summer's day.

Thanks to this thread I also enjoyed a V60 in 108 in Truro this morning.


----------



## YerbaMate170 (Jun 15, 2015)

As someone has pointed out, if you do stretch to Bristol, Full Court Press is great. Also try the house blend at Small St, a 2 minute walk from Full Court Press.


----------



## amalgam786 (Oct 27, 2014)

Hi All

Just wanted to say a big thankyou to all that contributed here!

Had a great trip!

Enjoyed collona&smalls in bath!

Zion in St Ives was good too - had a siphon brew

But the standout cafe was Espressini in Falmouth - awesome flat whites (maybe the best ever!) and the banana bread, espresso brownies and the lumberjack all kept us coming back daily whilst we here there!

regards


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

I do like espressini - I wasn't sold on the range of roasts being purveyed but the ethos of being able to serve a wide range of customers is very positive and its a lovely little shop!


----------



## adam0bmx0 (Feb 20, 2014)

Has anywhere decent opened up in Plymouth yet? Due back for a week from this Saturday and can only take my Porlex and Aeropress, need my flat white fix from somewhere!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

adam0bmx0 said:


> Has anywhere decent opened up in Plymouth yet? Due back for a week from this Saturday and can only take my Porlex and Aeropress, need my flat white fix from somewhere!


http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=25521


----------

